# Platy fry not growing. It's been 5 months!



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Hello, over the summer my friend's platy's had babies and she gave them to me to care for. I only had a 5 gallon tank for them to be in. They are only the size of my Thumb nail and haven't grown too much.

Is there any hope in them growing? They are really active and healthy.
Should I get a bigger tank? 
Would they grow better in a bigger tank?

Please note: There is only 3. The rest died off in their original tank. 
I also know that a 5 gallon is very small. The babies were a mistake so we weren't prepared.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

This question is very straight forward. You need to do water changes on almost a daily basis to get the fry to grow in such a small aquarium. I grow out my fry in 10 gallon tanks and the growth rate is directly related to the frequency and size of water changes. I would suggest you change 1 gallon per day on that tank. But in the end, you will need to upgrade to a larger aquarium.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Pasfur said:


> This question is very straight forward. You need to do water changes on almost a daily basis to get the fry to grow in such a small aquarium. I grow out my fry in 10 gallon tanks and the growth rate is directly related to the frequency and size of water changes. I would suggest you change 1 gallon per day on that tank. But in the end, you will need to upgrade to a larger aquarium.


Okay I talked to my uncle who used to keep fish and he has a 10 gallon tank I can get next weekend.


----------

